
The Demographics of Innovation in the United States - npalli
https://itif.org/publications/2016/02/24/demographics-innovation-united-states
======
toast_coder
How about this article re-titles itself 'the politics of innovation in the
United States'

The article first sets out to tell you that out of the entire population the
innovators are those that they have chosen, which amounts to 3%, of 1% of 1%
of the total. 900 Innovators in the entire US. If they changed that number to
say 1 in 100 people were innovators (probably closer to the actual), then cut
out children you end up with about 1 or 2 million innovators and the
demographics of that set begin to look a lot different.

// most ppl believe anything that comes from a 'study'...

~~~
noobermin
>are those that they have chosen

That's a little unfair to the authors. Quoting the article:

> _In total, 6,418 innovators were contacted for this report, and 923 provided
> viable responses. This diverse, yet focused sampling approach enables a
> broad, yet nuanced examination of individuals driving innovation in the
> United States._

You can read the report for further elaboration, but basically, they counted
the ones they could and acknowledged possible sample biases.

Biased sample? Possibly. Can we blame the authors for not holding a gun to the
~6000's heads? Probably not.

------
titomc
aaand drumpf wants us out. :: let the downvotes begin.

~~~
brandonmenc
The "Drumpf" insult is xenophobic.

Kind of hard to take the high road against Trump when you're making fun of his
family's original, more ethnic sounding last name.

It's also hard for us adults to take you seriously. It's like saying
"rethuglicon" instead of Republican.

~~~
jacobolus
“Trump” was a name chosen because it refers to a card belonging to a suit of
higher rank than the other suits, i.e. which beats the other suits in a card
game, originally a modification of the word “Triumph”. Used more generically,
to “trump” someone means to defeat them. It’s like renaming yourself “Winner”,
except not quite so transparently cheesy. (Of course, Donald Trump doesn’t
exactly mind being transparently cheesy. Here’s the beginning of the bio on
his personal website: “Donald J. Trump is the very definition of the American
success story,...”)

Using his family’s original name instead isn’t inherently racist or
xenophobic, but it is intended to be an underhanded attack on Trump’s ego. It
certainly is petty, a schoolyard insult instead of a policy discussion. As you
say, it is similar to the way prominent Republican party officials and
conservative pundits sometimes talk about the “Democrat party”. A subtle
little jab every time, like “I’m not going to even dignify you enough to say
your name correctly.”

Overall, I’d recommend against stooping to that level. Trump is the master of
childish slap-fights and dick measuring contests. To quote George Bernard
Shaw, “I learned long ago, never to wrestle with a pig. You get dirty, and
besides, the pig likes it.”

~~~
brandonmenc
> “Trump” was a name chosen because it refers to a card belonging to a suit of
> higher rank than the other suits

Absolute speculation.

More likely, it's because "Drumpf" was too Germanic and the family was trying
to avoid this exact kind of ribbing.

And let's be honest - it's implicit here that the word "Drumpf" itself is
funny. Why? Because it sounds funny to the Anglo ear. It even looks funny.
It's like laughing at the surname "Wang."

> Overall, I’d recommend against stooping to that level. Trump is the master
> of childish slap-fights and dick measuring contests.

You're not like, arguing with Trump.

You probably really trying to convince your fellow citizens not to vote for
him. I haven't made a decision, and will probably sit this election out unless
I hear something compelling, but I just immediately tune out anyone saying
"Drumpf," "repug," or "Obummer." ymmv.

